# Outlook and "Personal Folders" and Gmail account



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

In Outlook 2003 I have 2 folders in my folder list:
1) Personal Folders (includes: Deleted Items, Inbox, Junk E-Mails, Sent Items)
2) Hotmail Folders (includes: Deleted Items, Inbox, Junk E-Mails, Sent Items).

I have got my Gmail account coming inside my " Personal Folders" , but I want the Gmail account to be in a different folder (i.e to be outside of " Personal Folders") and at the same level, so I can see my Gmail folders in the same way I see my Hotmail folder.


----------

